# Here we go again!



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Well AF arrived yesterday and I had the injection to start another FET. 
They will be thawing 5 embies and I can choose how many to put back this time 2 or 3?
Anyone who is doing a medicated FET too - want to be cycle buddies?
My doc was lovely yest and said that he is confident that it will hapen - its just a matter of time. S going into it with renewed hope. HAve gone bakc to my slimming club to give myself some other focs rather than the cycle!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi loripori

Hopefully this will be the last AF for a long time  

I will buddy with you, although i am a little ahead, been sniffing for a week and a half, have first scan friday to check all has shut down.  Then two weeks of pill popping, no injections planned so far, then pessaries then ET date is good friday or easter saturday.  It feels such a long cycle.  

I started weight watchers, did really well and lost 8 pounds in four weeks then its been downhill for the last 2 weeks.  Even DH said today he will diet with me, so maybe having you to answer to as well will motivate me!  Good luck with slimming club!  lets aim for 1 pound at least by monday?

Sabah


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank yo I really appreciate your response. Good luck with your cycle.

I went bcak to weigh in and have put on 6 pounds in 4 weeks. Not good. REally focussed now though as 4 weeks to ET so want to loose it before then.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Im still waiting for af but just wanted to wish you loads of luck


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Loripori

Diet non existent so I doubt I have lost any weight but I am happier without that additional worry right now.  D had norovirus since last sunday so looking after him meant very little time to prepare healthy meals (thats my excuse this week).  How's your diet going?

Started oestidriol tablets thursday, no side effects so far thankfully, still sniffing too.  You?

Have you decided whetehr you're putting two or three in yet?

We've been advised to thaw all three and transfer best two (if all thaw ok)

Money very tight but we've decided to have a final frech cycle if it fails this time, it feels like its taken the pressure off so i feel less worked up now, although for a fresh cycle I will definately have to lose weight!!  Did it fine two years ago, what a lazy cow I am this time!

Hope all is going according to plan with you xx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Great to hear from you..

I weighed in last night and lost 2 pounds so really pleased I wasnt goiing to go as I didnt think that Id lost anything but now I feel more motivated...

Hope DH is ok and good luck with meal plans this week - it so boring tho isnt it!!

i have had an injection to down regulate - go back on Sun to see if lining is really thin and then if so will be on tabs to thicken it.. have 5 embies left and they will defrost all. will prob out 3 back to improve chances but have spoken to DH about this yet..

Do you think that loosing  afew Kgs really does improve your chances

We will have one more fresh IVF after this oo - yes it does take the pressure off and I am rtying to focus on the diet as I tend to become totally obsessed with things...

Prob going to have ET in about 3 weeks ...

Kep in touch xxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

All of a sudden it feels time time is flying!  Got lining scan again next wed,   really hope its over 8mm as it was 6mm during my cycle monitoring which is why clinic chose medicated route.  Then if thaw goes ok ET will be 5 days later!

Been told by my GP (who is reallllllllllllllllllly overweight!!!) that fertility not really affected by weight but that NHS use it BMI to screen when allocating funding for IVF.  Private fertility consultant made it clear I was to lose weight last time, I can't remember my BMI but I went from 13 stones to just over ten and he was happy with that (I'm 5'2") and I was paying for treatment so its not like it was an NHS budget thing.  So I guess there must be some truth in it....as well as lower BMI leads to healthier pregnancy.

How's it going at your end?  Doing ok with the meds?  How are you managing taking time off with work?

Sabah


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Ladies, can i join you? I start Medicated FET this month(roughly on 26/03). Only got 1 embryo left in the freezer so feeling the stress already that it wont survive! It is a Blast and on our last frozen we had 2 and they defrosted 1 and it did survive so praying that this one does too! God on a fresh go you worry about how many eggs they will get and if and how manyf ertilise and on this frozen go you worry about the thawing! Am trying to be really cool and telling myself that if it doesnt survive it will be fine but lets face facts it will be devestating! Anyway enough of that. Good luck to you allxxx

Oliviaxxxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Olivia

Totally empathise with you as feeling same way as have 3 blasts and been told thaw success rates not as good but you proved them wrong last time!  How you doing with the meds?  I've been lucky so far no side effects, except I kept on spraying synarel with the lid on!!! I threw the lids out eventually!  

Sabah


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Sabah, will be starting Burserilin injections next week as well as primilot tablet for 5 days. Thankfully i found it all quite easy last time-bar the result obviously! 
Seems quite a few girls dont seem to get on with the spray-good luck! Will they defrost all 3 of your blasts? If so how many will you put back? When are they hoping for embryo transfer? See i heard that blasts were pretty good at surviving the thaw cause they are that bit more advanced then say a 2 day embryo. Or i am just convincing myself as ours is a blast!
Last time i had FET my body seemed to be ready really quickly so treatment seemed to fly by so hoping its the same this time! Just wish we had more then 1 embryo cause there is no plan b this time!

Oh well nothing i can do expect pray for a miracle!

Oliviaxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Good to hear from you. Have been to clinic this morn and lining nice and thin so now on HRT to increase lining. Go back in 2 weeks to scan. 

I have 5 embies and doc just told me that he will rty and get them to blastocyst level for me - how is that diff ?? Am not sure am going to have to search on here.

Weight loss is not going too good Sabah - am off  to weigh in tonight but have just fancied chocolate all the time lately!! Not holding out any hope.

Good luck Olivia with your thaw - fingers crossed .

When are you due for ET Sabah??


Got my MIL and FIL arriving in 2 weeks to coincde with all this - not what i would have planned but hey ho - and i cant even get sloshed in the eves with them ...


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey you two!  

I have my scan to check lining is thickening on wednesday when I assume they will give me date for ET.  I think I stop sniffing and start the pessaries after the appointment too.  As its blasts the ET is between 5 and 7 days after wednesdays appointmnet, so not long to go for me to be PUPO assuming the thaw goes well.   

I'm still desperate for this to work but feel less so, maybe its a coping thing, but I'm not as obsessively thinking about it anymore, just trying to enjoy my last few weeks with my boy before returning to life as a working mum.  Its sad that this is it in terms of pure time enjying him but if I didn't work we'd have never afforded a loan for IVF or the credit card FET now!!

As for diet, I'm eating more than when I was never on a diet   I think my stomach has expanded post weight watchers.  If I don't get pregnant this time, I am definately gonna start the diet again when I return to work as I found it easier having access to food restricted, I think its partly boredom thats contributed to my over eating.  Or maybe its the drugs I'm rattling around with, ha ha! 

Lori- how long will the in laws stay, all through 2ww?  Are you taking time off for your 2ww?
Olivia - will be praying your one blasty is the one that will stick


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey girls, hope your both ok!

Sabah not long now till being pupo! Fingers crossed for everything!

Loripori brilliant about doc wanting to get them to blast-that way they will see which ones are strongest i suppose. My MIL and FIL wanted to come and stay but have told them its not convenient whilst going through treatment cause i end up running round after them all! So for once being selfish and thinking of myself!

Take care Olivia


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey girls

Good advice Olivia! Being selfish is very important.

Good luck with your lining, Sabah and let us know when ET is. I am not able to take time off work but am a teacher and it co incides with the Easter hols I think which is good. 

My diet is pants at the mo too - do the HRT pills make you put on weight?? I am sure I am getting bigger by the day - very depressing.

Take care all of you lovely ladies xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

So I had my scan today and lining is 6.2mm.  Exactly the same when I had my practise cycle which is why they chose the medicated route.  I am so upset, although i have read on here the lining can thicken in a few days.  They have upped my dose of HRT by one tablet a day and I get another scan friday first thing.  Was really hoping they would give me date for ET and that it was early next week as sunday we drive to scotland for a week and I wanted my embies to have a proper rest before then!


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

That happened to me on my last cycle and it did thicken - I promose it will.

Keep positive and take care xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Aah bless you Lori, been really negative today like its my body telling me it won't work.  Been eating everything in sight, again like I'm trying to spoil my chances and have some control over the failure.  I'm a bloody psychologist, why can't i control myself and my irrational thoughts!!!  I'm due to return to work in 5 weeks and I think partly I feel like if I get pregnant I will only be away from my boy for 7-8 months, its breaking my heart to arrange childcare, which is with family and a close friend, but it won't be me!  i love my work, have been looking forwards to going back, but no one will look after him like me, no one will know how he likes being comforted, I feel so helpless


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey

Feeling brighter today,   must be the drugs!  Had another scan with a better nuse and lining now 7mm.  She assured me there was nothing to worry about and that sometimes it takes a little more time but she was sure they'd get me to 8mm.  Seeing consultant next tuesday so ET should be sunday if all goes well on tuesday.

How you guys doing?


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey brilliant news Sabah - its amazing what a few words of encouragement can do - I am sure it will all work out. All good here, taking the little white pills to thicken lining - scan next Sunday to check how thick - then fingers crossed that some get to blastocyst. Just found out today that 2 good friends are pregnant - even though I have my DD I still get pangs of jealousy! How completly self obsessed is that!!
MIL and FIL arrive Thurs morn so will be busy with them as on Easter hols myself - think its quite a good thing as it will keep my mind of things.

Take care xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

hey lori

Completely understand about jealousy!  We believe its easy for everyone else, I was really upset when my sister said they've been trying for number two when my treatment started, like I didn't want to get pregnant before me, but she's getting worried as been trying for six months and nothing.

Hope visit is good and distracting!  Get them to babysit and enjoy a night out!  How's it going otherwise?

Scan showed lining is thinning again!  Waiting for consultant to ring me later, probably will abandon this cycle and start over using injections instead of tablets.  Have cried it all out now.  Had tough night with DS who has a cold, all blocked up, so I'm tired as well.  Hopefully next cycle won't be as long!


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

hey Sabah

How are you?? Did you have ET yest?? Hope all went well - I had lining scan its 7.1 so need to go back next sunday as my doc doesnt transfer untilits 8...

Thinking of you and fingers crossed xxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi lori! I had two blastos survive the thaw and were expanding which was supposed to be good so now i am pupo! Its impossible to rest with ten month old though. We away on holiday in scotland and he being clingy as in different environment. Praying it works. You are almost there, woo hoo! My clinic wanted 8mm too but it does seem to vary. Hope last few days fly by for you x


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Sabah,

Hope you have a lovely holiday. Just what you need on your 2ww. Really exciting about your blastos sounds so so positive...

Keep in touch and good luck honey xxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Well had my lining scan this morn and it s 9mm so really chuffed. Clinic will thaw on tues and hopefully get them to blastocyst for fri transfer - fingers crossed...


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah!!!   excellent news Lori!! Will be praying for thaw and multiplications    xxx  How many do you want put back?

AFM was naughty and tested on day 3 and 5!!! And I know if I get the chance to buy more pee sticks I will test again tomorrow as last time I got a positive on day 7.    I have been preparing myself for the worst as this cycle just hasn't gone to plan like las time, but i fel nauseous yesterday, which is what happened last time on the same day, and have absolutely no AF symptoms either....could it have worked

ps back home now

Havent heard from Olivia for a while?   Hope  you had a good time with your visitors xx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks so much Sabah - visitors gone now so less busy which is good. Hope you enjoyed Scotland...

Keep away from HPTs they are bad news and stressed me out big time last time - though easier said than done!!

If any get to blasoto I will put back 2 - failing that I will put back 3, 3 day embies!

Getting excited now - though have put on 3 kilos. So that doesnt bode well...

Keep positive - when is your OTD?
Lxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Well OTD today - just been to clinic - faint positive on urine test but my doc says this could go either way... and not to get my opes up!

Have to wait for Beta results at 12.30 - this is going to be the longest 3 hrs of my life.


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

yeeeeeeeeeeeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh for Laura's        and end to   woo hoo, this thread has ended with a great result, really happy it worked babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


AFM

I was really ill with tummy bug wednesday so never made my follow up appointment at IVF clinic.  Havent booked another yet, but will soon, DH and rest of  sister's family also caught bug so its been a bit consuming....lost a few pounds with it so all is good!  Are definately having one final go at fresh cycle, thinking august time as can take time off work then (return to work next tuesday!!) and if it works will be exactly same pregnancy as last time.  Been really struggling with my faith since BFN, especially as God knows about our finances, but He came through, a friend has offered me meds and I got a four grand pay rise since starting maternity leave so paying even more on the BMI card won't break us.  Just the weight to lose now, be good if I can lose 2 stone by august!!


----------

